# Can be Latin used in daily life?



## 涼宮

Good afternoon 

Could Latin be used nowadays in daily life and be able to *name/say everything*? Any modern concept in Latin? I found in the dictionary modern words like taxi driver taxidaedarius, car autoraeda, computer ordinatrum.

I also found this website where everything is said in Latin http://schola.ning.com/

Is it possible to live with Latin? 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## miguel89

There is no place where you can do the shopping in Latin, but there are many people who learn Latin as a modern language and meet in fora, chat-rooms or in person just to talk.


----------



## 涼宮

But I mean, can Latin be used to name everything? Things like engine, mall, chip, petrol, etc.?


----------



## miguel89

Yes. I don't know if there is a general agreement for every new coinage. I suppose there must be different preferences. Look here.


----------



## giginho

In Vatican the cash machines "speak" in latin!


----------



## 涼宮

miguel89 said:


> Yes. I don't know if there is a general agreement for every new coinage. I suppose there must be different preferences. Look here.



Thank you! That's what I needed to know. Then, I will consider seriously raising a child with Latin + other language as her mother tongue . Latin could be resurrected again if people wanted to.



giginho said:


> In Vatican the cash machines "speak" in latin!



That must be really interesting. The same goes for speaking Latin in the streets


----------



## terredepomme

I guess you could latinize words in Romance languages, such as ordinatrum which would come from French ordinateur.
When in doubt, search Vicipaedia.


----------



## Calabrone_

涼宮 said:


> But I mean, can Latin be used to name everything? Things like engine, mall, chip, petrol, etc.?



yes, the Vatican translate all in Latin.
The Latin language is and remains the official language of the Church, although many languages are used today for teaching and liturgy.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/42/Vatican_latin_atm.jpg
http://populusalba.blogspot.com/2009/03/de-condomis-sive-tegumembris.html

You find also some prof. Angelino Guido works.
rip


----------



## Fred_C

miguel89 said:


> Yes. I don't know if there is a general agreement for every new coinage.



Recte dixisti, sæpe nonnulli locutionibus diversis utuntur ad res singulas enuntiandas, 



terredepomme said:


> such as ordinatrum which would come from French ordinateur.


…sed nonnunquam assentiuntur ut verbum singulum adhibeant : «computatrum».


----------

